# How often you visit Canon Rumors?



## Menace (Mar 2, 2014)

Was wondering how often fellow CR members visit this forum.

Unfortunately, I'm 'Option 5' - It could be from my smart phone, tablet, laptop or the pc! I suppose I just want to stay up to date with all things Canon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 2, 2014)

Rarely.


----------



## tolusina (Mar 2, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rarely.


Neuro doesn't have to visit Canon Rumors, Canon Rumors visits him. Rumor has it that telepathy is involved.





.


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2014)

Once a day for 12 hours ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 2, 2014)

Only once..... but it has been a very long visit.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 5, 2014)

Too often for my own good.

One definition of insanity is doing the same thing again and again and expecting a different outcome. ;D


----------



## thepancakeman (Mar 5, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> One definition of insanity is doing the same thing again and again and expecting a different outcome. ;D



You mean like checking back for a CR2 or 3 on the 7DII? :-[


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 5, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Too often for my own good.
> 
> One definition of insanity is doing the same thing again and again and expecting a different outcome. ;D


In software, it's called a polling loop...


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 5, 2014)

Dammit, I thought I was visiting Nikon Rumors all this time. No wonder the model numbers, zoom rings and everything else seem correct, oops, meant to say backwards.


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 8, 2014)

I just found this forum tonight while doing a search for Canon Camera and Lens solutions for backyard astronomy" - in the search bar the name "Canon Rumors" came up when I started to type.

I'll be coming here often, most likely first thing in the morning over my morning coffee.


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome to CR Eric


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 9, 2014)

Click said:


> Welcome to CR Eric



Thanks for the welcome, Click! I know I'm going to learn a lot here.


----------



## TheJock (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm in _the once a day for several hours _ (minimised at work) camp also 8)


----------



## TheJock (Mar 13, 2014)

And on this subject, can we purchase good sized stickers with the logo to stick on our lens hoods??? I'd be happy to have one! (I can hear someones head ticking from here now  )


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 14, 2014)

Menace said:


> Was wondering how often fellow CR members visit this forum.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm 'Option 5' - It could be from my smart phone, tablet, laptop or the pc! I suppose I just want to stay up to date with all things Canon.



Can you add another option for 20+ ;D


----------



## Menace (Mar 14, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Was wondering how often fellow CR members visit this forum.
> ...



Ha Ha


----------



## traingineer (Mar 26, 2014)

Canon Rumours is lifestyle. (ツ)


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 28, 2014)

traingineer said:


> Canon Rumours is life. (ツ)



It is by will alone I set my mind in motion. 

It is by the posts of Canon Rumors that thoughts acquire speed, the cameras acquire lenses. 

The lenses become a warning. 

It is by will alone I set my mind in motion.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2014)

I've cut back in 2014 to 3 or 4 times a day, but it might be for a hour each time.

It does start to get dull, seeing the same posts over and over, year in and out. Today, I only visited 3 times!


----------



## surapon (May 13, 2014)

Yes, So many times ( 3-5 times ?)per day, Depend on my business, to come to Learn some thing new and talk to all of our friends.
Well, Both CR and FB are very addiiction to me, But It better to drink beer alone and watch the Old Movie on TV.----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Thanks to all of my friends to talk to me and teach me the new tricks ( to the Old dog like Me).
Have a great work week.
Surapon


----------



## Menace (May 13, 2014)

surapon said:


> Yes, So many times ( 3-5 times ?)per day, Depend on my business, to come to Learn some thing new and talk to all of our friends.
> Well, Both CR and FB are very addiiction to me, But It better to drink beer alone and watch the Old Movie on TV.----Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Thanks to all of my friends to talk to me and teach me the new tricks ( to the Old dog like Me).
> Have a great work week.
> Surapon



Its lovely to have you on CR Mr Surapon Sir


----------



## apacheebest (May 22, 2014)

LOL, Should add another Line, When ever i am online CR is Logged ON  ! Well no Weekends Offcourse, cuz i am out with my Camera  

What is the findings of this survey, time to share it with us 

Anil George


----------



## Menace (May 22, 2014)

77% of CR members who completed the quiz visit multiple times a day - a bit like me really!


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 12, 2014)

Menace said:


> 77% of CR members who completed the quiz visit multiple times a day - a bit like me really!



I'm in the 77 %. 

I'm always looking for what's new or something that I can help with.


----------



## eli452 (Jun 12, 2014)

How about poll MkII ? with different option fir work days to weekend etc? My "once a day" will change.


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 12, 2014)

Even if I'm only logged on once a day, I tend to be logged on for longer lately. I think it's the only way to get used to you guys/ladies - the longer I stay on, the saner you all appear to be.  Could be me getting crazier also...


----------



## tolusina (Jun 12, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> ......the longer I stay on, the saner you all appear to be.  ..........


That's pretty funny right there.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rarely.



Neuro = 9.28 posts/day. 
Come, on get your Impact Factor up to 10!


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jun 12, 2014)

I get agitated/bored when I don't see any new postings or rumors... but the latest posting may have only been a few hours before, but I've looked at it at least 3-4 times. ;D it's not just rumors but gear reviews and special deals.. my family thinks I'm crazy but they do like the photos that come out! I know for one thing that I keep the economy busy.


----------



## SPL (Jun 12, 2014)

Every morning with a cup of coffee….then many times throughout the day…work computer, laptop, iPad, iPhone....


----------



## docsmith (Jun 12, 2014)

I have a couple sites I visit at work when I am bored, angry, or stressed. CR is in the rotation. So, the frequency of my visits goes up with each of those, typically 2-3 times per day. Conversely, days when I am happily busy, I don't visit at all. Weekends I maybe visit once per day.

Unfortunately, I've been visiting a lot lately.... :'(


----------



## icassell (Jun 12, 2014)

I visit pretty much daily. I'm eagerly waiting for a 7D Mk 2 and keep hoping (especially with the World Cup) that someone will see one.


----------



## Besisika (Jun 12, 2014)

AlanF said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Rarely.
> ...


+1 - Go Neuro, Go!


----------

